
How  Shogun (YC W18) Got to 1000 Positive Reviews in the Shopify App Store - Finbarr
https://getshogun.com/blog/shogun-1000-positive-shopify-app-store-reviews/
======
jakejarvis
> "Our support team asks for reviews only if they sense that the customer is
> having a positive experience. We also utilize canned responses/snippets to
> increase efficiency here."

Hmmmmm .... Not sure how I feel about that. But I'm sure that's what everybody
does so I appreciate their honesty I suppose?

~~~
Finbarr
What's unsaid here is that the vast majority of the support interactions are
with customers having a positive experience.

Also, we've been able to turn negative experiences like bugs into positive
experiences surprisingly often, e.g., by fixing them really quickly.

~~~
jakejarvis
Absolutely, I can respect that! Didn't mean to take it out of that context.

~~~
Finbarr
No worries! Thanks for sharing your perspective.

------
bengotow
What on earth is the Shopify App Store?

~~~
Finbarr
It's Shopify's (NYSE: SHOP) app ecosystem:
[https://apps.shopify.com/](https://apps.shopify.com/)

